# Schecter Basses? Looking for Cheap 5 string



## Rocks256 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello

I never owned a bass, once friend of mine lend me 4 string super low end peavey. I have to admit after playing years of guitar i would love to get one of these lovely earth shaking piece of wood. I am looking at Schetcer basses since i play Schecter 7 string.


*Schecter Stiletto Extreme-5 BCH* Is it any good? It almost lowest tier of basses, and cost 400$ here in EU? I cnanot decide.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 30, 2018)

They'll be okay but if you're looking for a good cheap bass you can't get better value than the Sire Marcus Miller stuff I don't think.

https://www.andertons.co.uk/sire-marcus-miller-basses

The lower end ones have the same preamp as the more expensive ones.

The M2 is close to the setup of the Schecter - https://www.andertons.co.uk/sire-marcus-miller-m2-5-string-in-transparent-blue


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2018)

I can vouch for the Sire. I got a V3 today and I'm digging it so far. I haven't tried the preamp yet, but if it does as it claims, it's basically a J with a LOT more bells and whistles. 

I've also heard good things about the G&L L2500. If you can go used, those are in the same ballpark at the Stiletto Extreme. That or pick up a 2nd hand Stiletto Session 5 or Riot Session 5.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a prototype Stiletto Custom-5. They have some pretty baller tones, if you can look for one of those used, go for it. IDK what the used market is like in Poland, so YMMV.


----------



## nyxzz (Apr 2, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can vouch for the Sire. I got a V3 today and I'm digging it so far. I haven't tried the preamp yet, but if it does as it claims, it's basically a J with a LOT more bells and whistles.
> 
> I've also heard good things about the G&L L2500. If you can go used, those are in the same ballpark at the Stiletto Extreme. That or pick up a 2nd hand Stiletto Session 5 or Riot Session 5.


^ This. Used to own a USA L-2000 and it was fantastic, selling that was a huge mistake RIP


----------



## cardinal (Apr 12, 2018)

Schecter 5-strings use a 35” scale. Nearly all 4-strings and many 5-strings use a 34” scale, which IME feels very different. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 13, 2018)

If you're looking for a good 5 string without spending too much a used Warwick would be a good shout, but try to find a one of the real deal made in Germany instruments.


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ibanez SR505 would get my vote. Played a few other 5s mostly LTD and a Rockbass and the Ibby sounded better and felt solid.

I 2nd the find a cheap German made Warwick can be heavy


----------



## Beheroth (Apr 14, 2018)

+1 about used german made warwick.
careful though, the ones from the 2000's had some seriously extra thicc mutant half baseball bat half D shape neck.
So try it before you buy it


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 14, 2018)

I love my German Warwicks.

Warwick is coming out with a Rockbass version of their Infinity bass, and the 5 string looks great. I haven't played a Warwick Rockbass, but based on all the videos I have seen they sound great.

I played a Schecter bass, I think it was a studio custom, a white bass with HH config. It's sound was sadly very dull and weak, they look awesome though.


----------



## saved (Apr 22, 2018)

These days thomann have extreamly low prices to warwick basses


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 23, 2018)

saved said:


> These days thomann have extreamly low prices to warwick basses



Not the German ones. They're €3000+ new.


----------



## saved (Apr 23, 2018)

https://www.thomann.de/de/search_AR...8_430390_437050_405975_430580_281595.htmlhtml


----------



## crg123 (Apr 26, 2018)

If you go warwick Get a 90s German FNA 5. I have one and its awesome. Such a beast of a bass. I recommend finding one with the full wenge neck.

Theres a bunch for sale on reverb. Here's a cheap one.

https://reverb.com/item/11175996-warwick-fna-jazz-90s-natural


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 27, 2018)

I have to admit, second hand quality bass guitars crop up for good prices on https://www.basschat.co.uk/forum/19-basses-for-sale/ regularly.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 28, 2018)

Mwoit said:


> I have to admit, second hand quality bass guitars crop up for good prices on https://www.basschat.co.uk/forum/19-basses-for-sale/ regularly.



The best place to buy and sell basses in Europe. Lucky Americans have Talkbass. Basschat gets some amazing stuff but it definitely tends to cater towards the higher end of the market. It's either old P basses and Stringrays or boutique stuff. Metal banger basses like Schecters don't pop up there all that often.


----------



## luislais (May 4, 2018)

An used german Warwick seems to be the better option for me too


----------



## vilk (May 8, 2018)

I was never really interested in Schecter basses until the other day I finally learned that the Stiletto bass has a 1.5" nut, like a J bass, which is my preferred nut width, and it's not really the most common thing. You usually only ever see it on j basses. I think maybe Ibanez SR. But J bass, SR, and Stiletto are the only 1.5" nuts that I know about


----------



## ixlramp (May 20, 2018)

I was told by an owner that those Stiletto 5 string basses balance very poorly on your leg when sitting because they are so neck-heavy, and that they tend to slip off your leg if brought up to a balancing angle. This, if true, is enough to say avoid. Always try out a bass for balance on your leg and on a strap before buying one, as there are so many bad designs out there.


----------

